# China Post.........REALLY! !!!!



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 5, 2020)

Have you guys seen this? I found it on YouTube. I honestly hope this is some spoof clip,because if you use ebay and online shopping sites like I do,wich use China Post, I really hope your or my parcels aren't really treated like this.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 5, 2020)

I don’t think that’s representative. 
I’ve ordered a ton of stuff from China and it’s always arrived in perfect condition. In contrast I’ve ordered four exterior lights from Home Depot three times because three times they were all damaged. The fourth was the charm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 5, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> I don’t think that’s representative.
> I’ve ordered a ton of stuff from China and it’s always arrived in perfect condition. In contrast I’ve ordered four exterior lights from Home Depot three times because three times they were all damaged. The fourth was the charm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So do I,that is why I was a bit baffled and shocked. I only one time got a package that was clearly opened and two carbide burrs was taken out of a set of 10 wich I ordered from banggood. But I know that is not on China Post. But nothing was ever damaged


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 5, 2020)

Oh Banggood refunded me.


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 5, 2020)

That is what you get if you don't put a "Fragile" sticker on your package.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 5, 2020)

Everything that I have received via China Post has been received in excellent condition.


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 5, 2020)

Don't know how you would fake that, it's pretty much what I pictured. Just because the packages are being handled roughly doesn't mean the contents will necessarily be ruined, if the cost of the item is low enough then shipping issues are just part of doing business. Stuff I've gotten from china took long enough that they could have shipped it three times for all I know.

FWIW you could probably take similar videos in lots of other sorting facilities, I stopped using UPS a while back when I discovered my packages (expensive racing engine parts) were routinely being thrown over my gate into the side yard. 

Any time you have a situation where people have more work than they can physically do you will have some exhibit this kind of behavior, they're probably just trying to make a quota and keep their jobs. There's currently quite a few reports of workers being forced to work long hours in hazardous conditions here in the US with Amazon fulfillment centers and delivery operators. I know FedEx dropped it's contract with Amazon last year, hard business decision to make but I'm sure they had their reasons....

John


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 5, 2020)

Winegrower said:


> That is what you get if you don't put a "Fragile" sticker on your package.


Doesn't look like much reading is being done **


----------



## ub27Rocks (Jan 5, 2020)

In the 70's we had to add tip-n-tells to 150 lb CRT terminal shipping boxes in the U S because the couriers were rolling them end over end down ramps. 
I wouldn't discount similar scenes in post office in north America today. Of course they also don't get that many packages thus reducing the exhaustion level shown by the workers in the 3 year old video.


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 5, 2020)

ub27Rocks said:


> In the 70's we had to add tip-n-tells to 150 lb CRT terminal shipping boxes in the U S because the couriers were rolling them end over end down ramps.
> I wouldn't discount similar scenes in post office in north America today. Of course they also don't get that many packages thus reducing the exhaustion level shown by the workers in the 3 year old video.



Yep, we had shock meters of some sort for our video projectors back in the late 80's.


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## projectnut (Jan 5, 2020)

I did have a problem a damaged protractor purchased through eBay.  The company was "supposed to be" out of California.  Unfortunately it turned out to be a front for a Chinese distributor.  When I first complained about the damage I was told "that's to be expected when shipping these long distances".  When I wouldn't accept that they told me "they never sent a package to me, so it must be from a different vendor".  After a couple more lame excuses I sand "fine I'll just register a complaint through eBay and see how things work out.

Within less than 3 hours I got an e mail ensuring I would have a new protractor in my hands within 3 days.  I countered that if I didn't I would be sure to file a complaint.  They did make good. but I've since decided I won't buy anything online from a Chinese company or a Chinese distributor.  There's tremendous peace of mind for the few cents more it cost to do business with a real American company.  I'm not saying I will never buy a Chinese products, but what I will do is buy them through an established American company.  At least the companies here that handle Chinese built products are subject to our rules, regulations, and laws.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 5, 2020)

i have seen similar videos about UPS, FED EX, and USPS
nobody cares about your package more than you do!
www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM3SRG7D21Y


----------



## benmychree (Jan 5, 2020)

I doubt that any shipper uses much more (or less) care than shown; UPS seems to think that if it gets damaged in shipping, you (or the shipper ) did not pack it well enough, speaking from experience.


----------



## vtcnc (Jan 5, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> nobody cares about your package more than you do!


^this^ If you can buy local, yes it is more $, but you know it will get home safely.


----------



## MontanaLon (Jan 5, 2020)

Small packages are likely to be thrown when handled manually. Why would they handle them manually when they have super high tech sorting equipment? Because that equipment sometimes fails and leads to pile ups like you see in the videos.

I deal with container shipping in my current job and the chinese are the Tetris masters of the universe at using ever cubic centimeter of space in a container. In my past I dealt the containerized air freight and it was a giant pain in the rear to pack them and had to be done by hand. In order to maximize profit on freight they charge by the weight but the density was important to the bottom line. 

I also dealt with loading baggage onto planes. Gentle treatment is the exception to the rule.


----------



## Superburban (Jan 5, 2020)

Somewhere I have similar pics that I took when I drove truck into and out of a DHL sorting facility. When you hire workers who do not care, and you push them to get things done quickly, and do not treat them like they will be back tomorrow, thats what you will get. After they got caught twice with illegal workers, they switched to American workers, and paid a decent wage. Last time I was there, it was like a entirely different place. Treat people like humans, And they will do better then if you treat them like slaves.


----------



## savarin (Jan 5, 2020)

youtube has as much crap as facebook, sorting wheat from the chaff is getting harder and harder.


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 6, 2020)

There is a classic story about a research group that wanted to understand what G forces packages experience, so they packaged up three recording accelerometers and mailed them.   All three accelerometers were broken in transit.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 6, 2020)

My first job out of school was working in Purchasing for a very small electronics manufacturer.  We were evaluating some new packaging for a product and I decided to perform a practical test by repeatedly flinging the boxes straight up out in the parking lot. The product survived, and we bought the packaging...


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 6, 2020)

I used to ship racing kart motors and parts all over the country, and occasionally international. I went overboard on packaging since I was often shipping a pretty heavy/dense item. I finally settled on the grey plastic crates from Home Depot packed solid with dense foam, cardboard and newspaper, I mean really packed. Zip tied and taped like they were headed to the moon. Everything that could be broken off removed and packed in bubble wrap and the quart of oil I provided triple wrapped in cardboard. Sure it cost a little more but it was worth it to make sure things arrived in good condition. 

Also I would always put a USA sticker right front and center to make sure people knew I cared

John


----------



## pontiac428 (Jan 6, 2020)

The video looks like what I get from USPS with startling frequency.  Missing parts fallen through rips and holes in boxes is the new normal.


----------



## Superburban (Jan 6, 2020)

Thats the key with any shipper. Pack it like it is going to be dropped from the back of the truck. Just about all of the ground freight is hand packed into the trucks, to get as much in as possible. The packages go in on a conveyor, and will get put on the floor, or up by the ceiling, depending on where the packers are at the moment. On the bottom, there is good chance it will have lots of weight on it, maybe even used as a step stool. On the top, there is a good chance it will topple over as they unload. Its a fact of shipping. To them, it is just another package of thousands they will touch that night. They will not, and cannot take the time to read "This side up", "Fragile", or what ever. There is alight from the dock shining into the trailer, from their end, every package is a shadow. Big items, heavy items, will get dropped to the floor. They will try to stack things up, but after about the 6 foot area, they will just toss small items up top, trying to get them to the front of the trailer, to get everything in.

Air freight gets stuffed into some sort of container, depending on what type of aircraft it will go on. but they are basically the same way, pack it as fast as you can.



pontiac428 said:


> The video looks like what I get from USPS with startling frequency.  Missing parts fallen through rips and holes in boxes is the new normal.


Yep, someone in Denver has one great tool collection, just by the items that have been missing from my packages.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 6, 2020)

If it's at all odd shaped and heavy the sender should be packing it in a box properly.
The torn packages I've received the last few years are from, I believe, the sender not packaging it up correctly thereby nullifying the rough handling that is going to occur in transit.
A couple of years ago I ordered a set of push rods fro Summit. When received they were in a 4x6x12" box - loose!
One piece of tape across the bottom. The box had of course flexed during shipment and two were missing.
Can't blame that on USPS or whoever.
Contacted Summit and they made good. Replacement was packaged properly.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 6, 2020)

I just had the need for a new TV. Ordered it from W*m*t, shipped via FedEx. It arrived simply packed in its original colorfully printed box, the same as you would get if you picked it up at the store. To my amazement, the box didn't have so much as a dented corner and the TV was in perfect condition. I guess I should have bought a lottery ticket.

Shipments from China have all arrived safe and undamaged.


----------



## projectnut (Jan 6, 2020)

As much as we complain about the shipping companies I have to admit the only time I've gotten packages that were damaged (other than my 1 experience with the Chinese company) is when the someone has just thrown the item in a box with minimal or no packing.  Today I received a package of 10 surface grinding wheels sent through USPS.  They were sent from Pennsylvania, in the original carton from Norton, and well packed by the vendor.  I was expecting at least 1 wheel to be damaged.  Fortunately the package was in good shape, and the postman didn't mistreat it.  I inspected and rang all 10 wheels.  All were in excellent condition.


----------



## vtcnc (Jan 7, 2020)

By day I work for a well established (95 years) manufacturer of smallwares for commercial kitchen prep products. Lots of cast iron, stainless and small electrical appliances like can openers, knife sharpeners, etc. Small boxes the size of a breadbox and weigh anywhere from 2-30lbs. FedEx and our corrugate suppliers will do packaging testing to these standards and then our suppliers create inserts to counter the observed packaging problems.

The problem with this testing, as we see it, is that it doesn't simulate the abuse as evidenced in some of the videos and testimonials we have all experience or heard of in some way or another. We are in Vermont. We have a sales guy in the Pacific Northwest. Our goto packaging test solution is expensive but effective: 3 day UPS Priority Ground shipment out and back. When he receives it in Seattle, the sales guy stops the UPS guy at the door, cracks open the box, slaps the pre-paid shipping label that will take it back to Vermont over the old label, tapes it up and hands it back to the UPS guy.

We have learned a lot about what we call the black box test. Most of the time, the outside of the box comes back destroyed, but the protections we designed with our suppliers does its job.


----------



## mcostello (Jan 7, 2020)

I went into a freight company on nonshipping business. While I was there They had to unload a full 20' length of 4 " pipe. It had a label scotch taped to it and nothing else, no crate, just naked pipe. The forklift driver did not have enough room to back all the way out of the semi before turning, so He just kept turning and ramming the side of the pipe against the dock bollard till He bent the pipe about a foot in the middle.


----------



## vtcnc (Jan 7, 2020)

mcostello said:


> I went into a freight company on nonshipping business. While I was there They had to unload a full 20' length of 4 " pipe. It had a label scotch taped to it and nothing else, no crate, just naked pipe. The forklift driver did not have enough room to back all the way out of the semi before turning, so He just kept turning and ramming the side of the pipe against the dock bollard till He bent the pipe about a foot in the middle.


Sadly this is not surprising at all. We had a shipment of crates come in from Italy recently. They were shipped via air and then offloaded to a truck. The driver who delivered them was irate when he arrived. 12 of our crates had been speared by the forks and the forklift "sloperator" who offloaded to the truck lifted the crates into the top of the trailer and punched two holes in the drivers trailer.


----------



## aliva (Jan 7, 2020)

So far I've lost 2 packages shipped via China Post thru Aliexpress. I contacted China post with a tracking number all they could tell me was that the items were received in the destination country. Not much help. It's only been 6 months , maybe I should give it more time


----------



## Flyinfool (Jan 7, 2020)

Judging from the lokks of the packaging I can believe the video is common for china post. I have never recieved a package from china that was not filty and very battered. Fortunately I have not ordered much fragile stuff from china so there has been no damage.

I watched FedEx deliver five 60 inch tvs to a local business, Each one was launched out the back of the truck with a kind of a rolling motion, Well at least as close as you can get to rolling a square box.


----------

